
SVGjs 3.0 Advent Calendar – Day 1 - saivan
https://codepen.io/fuzzyma/pen/ZmPxpr
======
fuzzyma
You can see the whole calendar at twitter (@svg_js):
[https://twitter.com/svg_js](https://twitter.com/svg_js)

